# Best calls?



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry, im new at yote hunting, and was wondering the ins and out of it,,, i live in WI, but this is the only sithe that was helpful, i was looking into electronic calls, but their a lot of money, so what is a good caller or calls that would help me, something reliable, and not over $350, thank you, sorry if this was posted be :wink: 4


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Because nobody answerd you........I well. I've wacked em and staked em a few times in my life and probably more then the averag guy. Do an e caller if you can.....Just my opinion.


----------



## coyoteman23 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Whitelaster, welcome to coyote hunting. About 6 or 7years ago me and buddy bought a Loman E-caller. Cost way about $175 then. It used tapes and had a 25 foot speaker cord. It wasnt fancy but it called alot of coyotes in and even a few bobcats. I dont use it much anymore cause the batttery has been charged so many times it is weak. But if you are new to calling, you dont have to spend alot on a e-caller. Buy something medium priced and see if you will continue to call coyotes. If you are like most of the guys on here including me it will get in your blood and you will love it. I also use Primos hand calls and i really like them. Sorry i wrote so much but i had alot to say. later


----------



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

Buy mine, this is a great call and you are saving a lot of money.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 7a2e925fa7


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

no thanx, but i wanna buy a Western Rivers Predation MP3 Game Caller from cabellas,

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0

but will this work, i have a computer, and i know haw to transfer mp3 files, but since it comes with 300 free sounds, can i transfer the mp3's back and fourth, or do i have to buy memory cards each time???? Please help fast!!!!!! Im only 16, and want to get seriously into small game hunting, i rifle hunt 4 deer, and any help on that call would be GREAT!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am probably not the person to ask about the Western Rivers Predation, but since you asked. A buddy has one and I erased the sounds that came on it, and downloaded different sounds on it. That part was simple , and I think you should be able to switch the sounds back and forth.

As for the caller I was not very satisfied with it at all. To start with we never could get the remote to work. Using it as a non remote worked OK for the most part provided the volume was kept at half volume. At anything above half volume it would cut out.

I am not sure if the owner ever sent it in to Western Rivers for repair or not, but it needed to be sent in. I have talked to other owners of the Western Rivers Predation Callers and they are totally pleased with their callers. Not sure if my buddy just got a lemon or what.

I am not condeming nor recommending the caller, just relaying my experience.

Larry


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you, anyone else no of any problems with it, because i want to orfer it tonight,

Urgent: Can you use the disc with the 300 plus sounds, and ransfer it onto the existing card, and just keep changing the sounds, through the usb or do i have to keep buying memory cards?

please help!!!!!


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

bump

*URGENT*
i want to order tonight for next weekend!!!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

If I remember correctly the Western Rivers was a Drag-n-Drop type of deal to load the sounds onto the Caller. I would think you could just drag-n-drop the sounds you wanted onto the caller.

Larry


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

thanx, im ordering today, unless anyone else has problems


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Whitelaster, having 300 sounds is ok I guess. I personally think it's a little overboard like many things of today when it comes to predator calling. 
I probably use 3 or 4 different sounds depending on what type of predator I'm after. 
The Cottontail and the Jackrabbit sounds have been the end of more coyotes then all the rest of the sounds put together. You may want to keep that in mind when you're out hunting.

Good luck to you, let us know how you do.


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

i just ordered that call without the remote, and the only reason i ordered it was because, i dont wanna keep having to buy different calls for the animals i hunt, i just want one and thats it,,,i will probably only use a few calls for yotes, but i want to hunt more than yotes and deer, so if i do i got the calls already

i should get it wedsnday or thursday, and then i m goin yote hunting 4 the first time for thurs, fri, sat, sun, i'll let u no if its worth it


----------



## eastern yote (Oct 23, 2006)

Can't beat a foxpro call. I use a 416b with wireless remote and killed alot of foxes and yotes. as far as having alot of sounds you don't need em. order direct from foxpro and you can customize your sounds and no other call clearer or sounds as real. get good with mouth calls I use primos predator calls.


----------

